# how often?



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

How often do you change your kindle skin?  I just got Decalgal's Tropical for mine.  It is no longer naked and it matches my pretty medge sapphire cover.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had my skin for a week or so. It was trouble enough to apply (not difficult, tho) that I doubt I'll do it more than a couple times a year.

I'll get a new skin for sure if I ever decide to splurge on a second Oberon cover.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought it was pretty easy to apply.  It was harder to put a skin on my laptop then on my kindle.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I got my first skin around Thanksgiving, and I haven't changed it yet.  No plans to do so either, since it looks great with my cover.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've only got 1 skin for both K1 (Flower burst blue) and K2 (Olga) so I don't plan on changing them at all, until they need it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like my Dissarray skin from Decalgirl, so I am not planning on changing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't plan to change mine until I tire of it, it matches both of my covers nicely and I really like it. Orient from Decal Girl.


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

I think one could go broke with skins. Right now I only have the B&W Fleur. I really didn't find it a problem to put on. Luckily I'm more drawn to the quiet skins, since I find the busy ones distracting.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

For some people the real question is how often do you change your cover? Because the cover has to match the skin.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the Match Head Skin on mine now (and I have 2 others in the drawer waiting to be put on when needed, the absolute power and violet apolypse skin).

The Match Head skin has the black background and purple, blue, green, yellow, orange, and red colors in it. So it goes well with any cover that I would put it in except maybe a brown cover, which I don't plan to do.  

I don't plan on switching out my skin till it needs it.  I don't know if they will eventually start peeling up, but till that happens I plan on keeping it on there.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm on my third skin since Christmas.  Is that bad?  I guess I just get tired of them quickly and want something different.  I got My Heart for Christmas, then I had Garden at Giverny, now I have Starry Night.  But there's a Tropical in the cupboard, calling my name!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

lindnet said:


> I'm on my third skin since Christmas. Is that bad? I guess I just get tired of them quickly and want something different. I got My Heart for Christmas, then I had Garden at Giverny, now I have Starry Night. But there's a Tropical in the cupboard, calling my name!


decalgirl.com loves you!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

lindnet said:


> I'm on my third skin since Christmas. Is that bad? I guess I just get tired of them quickly and want something different. I got My Heart for Christmas, then I had Garden at Giverny, now I have Starry Night. But there's a Tropical in the cupboard, calling my name!


I was torn between Tropical, Garden at Giverny, Waterlilies, Iris's and Starry Night. But the Tropical went with the medge cover. If they ever come out with one with Flamingos I'm in deep doo doo.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I had a bit of fumble fingers doing my skin and still have a little bit of bumps on one corner (upper left next to screen) that I can't get out - so I probably won't change often but if I ever do I am going for the rose one - staying with my red theme -- but I love my zen revisited (think that was the name - it is the black and red one) of course if I changed I would also have to change my iTouch too -- and if I could figure out how to tell which MacBook Pro I have I would probably do that one too


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whenever I get bored with it. 

On my K1 I had Her Abstraction (which I ripped when trying to move it over to a replacement), then Crest (didn't care for..last only a few days), then Flower Burst Blue, and finally Night Lady.

With my K2, I originally put Star Kiss on the front and Six Pack on the back. But then saw Flower Splash and fell in love with it, so after only 2 days, I switched. I'll probably switch back to the Star Kiss because as much as I like the Flower Splash, it really clashes with my purple Roof of Heaven Oberon cover..Plus the Flower Splash has a piece of lint that got stuck between the layers and it drives me BATTY trying to rub it off. It's in a place that I can easily see and it dsitracts me to no end. DecalGirl has sent a replacement, but I think I'll save it for later.

I should say I had the same skin on both my cell phone and ipod Nano for over a year (both of them had Her Abstraction) until I replaced them and both my iphone and ipod touch have the Velvet Jewel


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I should say I had the same skin on both my cell phone and ipod Nano for over a year (both of them had Her Abstraction) until I replaced them and both my iphone and ipod touch have the Velvet Jewel


I wish decalgirl would have come out with the Velvet Jewel design for the K2. I had an email from them at the beginning saying they were going to include it in their designs. Maybe it didn't work out. I've seen it in the laptop designs, so you'd think it would transfer, but I'm not the artists or graphic designer, so.........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I wish decalgirl would have come out with the Velvet Jewel design for the K2. I had an email from them at the beginning saying they were going to include it in their designs. Maybe it didn't work out. I've seen it in the laptop designs, so you'd think it would transfer, but I'm not the artists or graphic designer, so.........


They seem to be really busy with coming out with K2 designs, you might follow up if you heard from the originally that it was going to be included. It might just have fallen to a back burner.

Betsy


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not as happy with Quest as I thought I would be. I REALLY like the Quest for K1 a LOT more.

I will eventually change the skin but I MIGHT wait until I get an Oberon cover and then justify it that way. That I need a better match to that cover.

Meantime I like the Quest well enough... just not head over for it...

But above all else to me it is function and the function is to help keep serious scratches and dings of the K2 surfaces.

I do enjoy the skins and cases etc but first and  foremost it is actually about protection to me.

FWIW 
EL


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

EL

Sorry you arent loving Quest. I too loved it on the K1 could be the screen saver is what really sets if off. I am also looking at an Oberon cover in Saddle ~ Roof of Heaven, Tree of Life or Creekbed Maple ~ decisions decisions.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah. What is up with the matching screen savers?  Are they only available for K1s?
And if you want the velvet jewel, I would ask again.  They seem more than willing to provide new designs - especially ones that they already have in-house for another device.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a custom skin from Tego that I have only had for a month, I love it and it took FOREVER to get here, so I didn't think I would be changing anytime soon.  However, I have another Decalgirl (Velvet Jewel for K1) that I ordered as soon as it was available and it is begging to be used so I think I might be like Luv and switch whenever the mood strikes me.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah. What is up with the matching screen savers? Are they only available for K1s?
> And if you want the velvet jewel, I would ask again. They seem more than willing to provide new designs - especially ones that they already have in-house for another device.


I ordered mine from decalgal and when it arrived there was a code and a website to download the matching screen saver.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It's possible that the K2 screensaver hack is new enough that DecalGirl either doesn't know about it, or hasn't had time to make K2 screens.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

But I thought the screen was the same with the exception of the 16 vs 4 shades of grey?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

But decalgirl redesigned many of the skins for the K2 before the screensaver hack was found. I believe they haven't decided if they're going to make screensavers for the K2 yet.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> But I thought the screen was the same with the exception of the 16 vs 4 shades of grey?


It is--but if you look closely at the actual skins, you'll see layout differences in many of them as they were migrated from the K1 to the K2. Quest is a good example; on the K1, there's a ton of detail work in the lower right corner that spills up into the screen (hence the coordinating screen saver). On the K2, the detail is more centered over the keyboard area, with little to no spillover onto the screen.

So to do a screensaver for each of these MAY require a whole new image.

The K2 has only been available for a few weeks. The screensaver hack is fairly new, more complicated to install than the K1 version, and it's relatively untested as far as conflicts with Amazon's updates. I wouldn't invest the time in development of screensavers given those issues if I were running DecalGirl--they'll make way more money putting that time into getting more skins migrated to the K2 and other products.

In a few months? I suspect we'll see them come out with screensavers for the K2 down the road once the hack becomes more common, assuming Amazon doesn't break it with a future firmware upgrade.


----------

